# 2 New fish ordered!!



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

I've sold all but one of the fish I have been keeping in my 44g...

Ordered a Fuzzy Dwarf Lionfish and a Snowflake Eel. Should be here on Wednesday! Pics as soon as all are settled. I'm so excited, its going to be a "predator" tank now! 

Now I just need a couple small clamps so the Eel doesn't get out of the lid...


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*cool*

i like a nice snow flake or chainlink eel..not to big and both are beautifull...the fu man chu is pretty cool too.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

I wanted to get an Antennata or a Fu but I was told they don't ship too well sometimes.
I can't wait... he should have the flight information for me in the morning.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Got my lion!! He's itty bitty.
The eel's box was damaged so unfortunately he had to refuse it. I should be getting a new one next wk.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*Nice*

THATS SWEET...what other fish do you have in the tank..


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Just a blue damsel but she will be coming out in the next couple days. He is teeny tiny so I am not worried yet. It will just be him, the eel, and inverts. (urchin and starfish)

Is it just me or does it look like a baby Volitans?????
The shipping invoice said "dwarf lion" and he odered a dwarf fuzzy, but it looks like a baby Volitans to me....


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*hmmm*

no species name huh?hows there customer support because it does look like a Pterois species rather than a dendrochirus..the dwarfs usualy dont present such elongated pectoral fins..and i have never seen a fuzzy dwarf that looks like that...


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah I am a little peeved at this. I'm almost positive he is a Volitans. Grrrr!!!!

Looks like I will be getting another lion after this one grows out a bit. 
(Most of the people that would want him he needs to grow out for their predator tanks)


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*uh oh*

so you dont think the company or distributer would remedy the situation.i mean volitans are cool and all.but maybe when they were gonna send you snow flake anyhow.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Naw I told him I would just keep him (and grow him out to re sell) but we both know for next time. He doesn't normally deal with lions so he really didn't know it wasn't a dwarf fuzzy either. I cancelled on the eel because there are several LFS's with them so we are just going to go get one tonight.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Well here are some pix of him I took this afternoon.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

I got a clear rod to feed him. He took right to the Mysis I squirted in there this eve with no problem!! 

Got my eel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

I am such a nerd I have vids too. The first one I took with my phone, the eel is moving a lot though. The second is mostly the lion and in HD. The eel is the coolest thing ever!!!!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*nice*

BAD A$$...i can dig it...i bet you are a happy camper now..get him some krill...both of em...now!just kidding..but they will enjoy it..


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

I have Mysis, Silversides, and Rod's Predator. So far the Lion likes the Mysis (only thing he eats so far) and the Eel likes the Silversides. Haven't fed the Rod's since the eel got here though, might try that this morning. 

and YES I am a very happy camper!!! Even though I got the wrong lion they are SOOOO cool to watch!!


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## brit4257 (May 27, 2011)

Trukgirl, are you trying to sell your blue damsel or are you planning on keeping it?


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh, I moved her over to the Reef tank. She is getting along just fine there, the bigger fish are keeping her in line. She is actually the very first saltwater fish I ever got, I can't bring myself to get rid of her, hehe. She has a really good temper for a damsel.


----------



## brit4257 (May 27, 2011)

Haha I understand. I was just curious. I was trying to decide which new gobies and damsels to get. I like the Blue damsel and I want a sand sifter goby. Any opinions on either species?

Do you have moonlights in your tank? The video with the eel looks like you do. I have thought about upgrading my lighting and also getting moonlights, but I haven't taken the time to look into that yet.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

What kind of tank are you planning/how big?

I have moonlights in my reef tank. In this tank I just had the room lights off and only the actinic on. Don't have moonlights in this tank yet, but they are on the list.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

badxgillen said:


> BAD A$$...i can dig it...i bet you are a happy camper now..get him some krill...both of em...now!just kidding..but they will enjoy it..


Hey I forgot but that Rod's Predator formula has huge Krill in it!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*Rod*

whoever this rod is he makes some good foods....i have the coral and the herbivour mix and they are full of all differnt quality ingredients..


----------



## brit4257 (May 27, 2011)

I have a 100 gallon FOWLR tank right now with a couple of blue green chromis and a couple of bar wrasses. 

I have been thinking about converting it to a reef tank, but I don't know how big of a deal that would be. I started to do a reef tank at first, but then I decided to wait and get some experience before I got into a reef tank. I think that I would have to get some holes drilled and stuff to accommodate the extra equipment that is required for a reef tank.


----------

